# Sirius CFO: Likes XM Merger



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.amtddj.inlumen.com/bin/djstory?StoryId=CrhpAqaebqLqWmdKXmZ


> NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Sirius Satellite Radio Inc. (SIRI) thinks it could make sense to merge with rival XM Satellite Radio Inc. (XMSR) but isn't so sure regulators would approve such a deal.
> 
> Speaking at an investor conference organized by Morgan Stanley Wednesday, Chief Financial Officer David Frear said putting the two satellite radio companies together would create better a return for shareholders. It makes economic sense, but "whether or not that's feasible from a public policy perspective" is unclear, he said, according a transcript of his comments.


More.....

It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It will never happen.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

nothing like this comes to pass i like having xm/sirius


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Of course the CFO likes a merger. He would probably prefer XM to just go out of business. Either way, less competition (or no competition) equals higher profits.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Sirius and XM already have competition,
1- Broadcast AM
2- Broadcast AM Stereo
3- Broadcast FM
4- Broadcast FM Stereo
5- HD-Radio
6- Shortwave broadcast bands

all of which are free.

7- Music downloaded off the internet and loaded onto an MP-3 player

Which might be close to free.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Sirius and XM already have competition,
> 1- Broadcast AM
> 2- Broadcast AM Stereo
> 3- Broadcast FM
> ...


Dish and DirecTV also have competition, cable and OTA, but that merger didn't happen either.

SDARS have 4 type of competition but only one big one, terrestrial radio, digital audio jukebox services, internet radio and prerecorded media.

Prerecorded media is weak at best, 10 years the audio cassette wasn't considered a major competitor to FM Radio, now a days I wouldn't consider an iPod competition to satellite radio.

Digital Jukebox Services like Muzak, Music Choice, DMX and Galaxie can be more limited in variety, they don't travel well and you don't really see them being targeted to the home.

Internet Radio, while there's a lot of good content out there, there are commercials, depending on your connection there could be bandwidth issues and that isn't exactly portable at this time either.

Terrestrial Radio, it doesn't matter if it's FM, AM, HD it's all the samething, Clear Channel, CBS Radio, Entercomm, Citadel and some others. That's their main competition a it should be.

XM and Sirius need each other, the competition between the two helped each service improve greatly, having both services I've seen this first hand many times. I'm glad there's two satellite radio providers and I'm glad I have both. They're both miles ahead of terrestrial radio.


----------

